# Cheap Rattle Spoons



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Can't afford those 5 dollar rattle spoons??? Check these out in the classifieds!

These lures are similar to a spoon and they rattle! Give them a try for fishing or for a fun gift. Available in your favorite beer brands and some non-alcoholic brands.

I handmake each lure with various beer bottle caps. There are 6 rattling bb's inside to attract fish. They have be proven to work in summer and especially winter. Great lure to use on the ice in place of Northland Buckshot or Lindy Rattl'n flyers lures. I have caught walleye, perch, pike and other species. I have sold some at local rummage sales and many people tell me that they really work!

Help a poor college kid out and give them a try!


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

ttt


----------

